# Dog is darting around and licking his bits!



## Teddy&Me (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Teddy had the hairdressers on Monday and as it had been a while, it was quite a drastic hair cut. 
When he came back in he was darting around a little and licking his privates but he did do that after his first trim. So I put it down to a mild irritation.

However we are now on Saturday and he is still doing it  I contacted his groomer and she said if there isn't any redness then it's not clipper rash or an allergy to the shampoo. I have looked him over and cannot see anything but it seems to be primarily his testes area that he is cleaning. He darts around periodically like something is literally biting his bum but it's not all of the time.

I also found a couple of fleas crawling on his belly today which disappoints me because I do him regularly as I do the other animals in the house which consist of a cat and two rabbits. I saw no signs of fleas on him prior to his grooming nor have any of us seen any fleas and it was only because he was lying on his back I saw it crawl across his body which makes me wonder if he has got them from his grooming session. She is a mobile groomer so perhaps she has fleas in the van?

I don't know what the best thing is to do, I have treated all the other animals in the house with advantage and plan to do the same with teddy but as I cannot work out whether the irritation is from the fleas or from the grooming so dont want to treat him if I maybe need to bathe him?

Any advice from anyone?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

It very well could be the fleas and, either way, you don't want fleas in your house. If you use an oral treatment you can give him a bath right away. However, if you use topical you want to wait a few days. Try an oatmeal shampoo, it tends to be soothing.


----------

